

Ask HN: What podcasts MUST you listen to each week? - Dowwie

I subscribe to a lot of podcasts, but there are only a few that I <i>MUST</i> listen to as part of my lifetime learning regiment:<p>EconTalk - consistently insightful and thought provoking discussions framed for economic understanding<p>The LSE talks - London School of Economics shares its speaker events with the world<p>if I want entertainment, I turn to the storytelling shows:
Snap Judgment
Radio Lab
The Moth
Story Corps
======
danners
While i listen to lots of podcasts these are the ones i learn the most from:

Ruby Rogues Not only ruby stuff but general programming stuff with interesting
people

SE-Radio In depth interviews about technical topics

Cognicast Focused on clojure but also interesting discussions about other cs
topics

Omega tau podcast german / english in depth interviews about technical topics

